# New Tetra Whisper EX Filteration system



## Blaxicanlatino

Has anyone used this new product by tetra?Whisper® EX Filtration Systems 

Its supposed to be "the next generation in Aquarium filteration."


----------



## iamntbatman

I haven't bought any yet, but what I've read seems to indicate that people don't like them anywhere near as much as the old Tetra filters. It'll be good to hear from some of our own forum members who have these filters. Please share your experiences!


----------

